# [Res]X si ostina con i MESA invece che usar gli ati-drivers

## Giepi

Salve gente.

Dopo varie peripezie di Upgrade, Downgrade e configurazioni, sono riuscito a tirare su un ambiente di X funzionante per la mai Ati Mobility Radeon HD 2600... Solo che non vi è palesemente nessuna accelerazione grafica! Il solo scrollare una pagina di firefox mi fa letteralmente venire i nervi...

Posso dire che X usa i Mesa Indirect perchè:

```
giepi@localhost ~ $ fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)
```

Sì, ho usato eselect per usare le ati...

L'errore sembra essere che Non Carica il modulo prima, e su internet questo errore preciso  non da granché!

```
(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

(EE) fglrx(0): DRI module is not loaded.

[glesx] __glESXExtensionInit: No GL ES2.0 capable screen found!

expected keysym, got XF86KbdLightOnOff: line 70 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessDown: line 71 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessUp: line 72 of pc

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2

symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
```

Ho provato a fare un modprobe fglrx prima di lanciare X, ma non cambia nulla.

Ho usato la 8.476... Comunque adesso ho messo su la  8.471.3  ma non cambia niente...

Inoltre soffro di strani freeze... Se apro e uccido startx varie volte, nessun problema. Se faccia gdm, mi parte gdm e uso gnome. Ma se faccio RIPARTIRE gdm con gdm-restart o gdm-stop && gdm-start (ma NON con CtrlAltBackspace) mi si blocca completamente linux (non si illumina neanche il led del Maiuscolo) e devo spegnere per via hw... Qualcosa mi fa pensare che ho proprio problemi con X, non di misconfiguration... o magari entrambi...

Cmq posto il mio xorg.conf, scusate il casino con la sezione Modules, ma seguendo vari suggerimenti per risolvere sono un po' zozzi...

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Main Layout"

   Screen        "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option       "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "fglrx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "Glcore"

   Load  "dri"

# moduli aggiunti a casaccio seguendo consigli sul forum di gentoo

   Load  "dbe"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option       "blank time" "10"   # 10 minutes

   Option       "standby time" "20"

   Option       "suspend time" "30"

   Option       "off time" "60"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Option   "XkbLayout"   "it"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "PS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse2"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "MouseMan"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse2"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Sembra un tunnel senza uscita oramai O_O

Grazie in Anticipo!

----------

## HoX

eselect quando lo lanci? da X o da console?

Se lo lanci con X avviato, prova ad uscire da X, "modprobbare" il modulo e poi "eselectare" quello giusto... ovviamente tutto cio' come root.

----------

## Giepi

 *HoX wrote:*   

> eselect quando lo lanci? da X o da console?
> 
> Se lo lanci con X avviato, prova ad uscire da X, "modprobbare" il modulo e poi "eselectare" quello giusto... ovviamente tutto cio' come root.

 

Guarda, io avvio direttamente in maniera non grafica.

Loggo come root e dopo

```
modprobe fglrx

eselect opengl set ati

startx
```

e come al solito quel bel e rassicurante

```
(EE) fglrx(0): DRI module is not loaded. 
```

----------

## Giepi

Ad eterna memoria:

Se si legge quel messaggio di errore... Ricorda di usare l'USE dri... Sì, ci vuole ANCHE se hai l'use per i driver ATI/Nvidia -

----------

## nikko96

Ho avuto una ati qualche tempo fà, e se non ricordo male nel xorg.conf dovrebbe

starci anche la seguente voce:

```
Section "DRI"

     Mode 0666

EndSection
```

Ricordati di abilitare la use "dri" in xorg-server,come detto da Giepi,e

di includere nel gruppo "video" il tuo utente.

ciao

----------

